# Ceiling fan light won't turn off after adding bulbs.



## nj2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

have a hampton bay ceiling fan with light fixture that takes 4 bulbs.

I only had 2 bulbs on there for couple of years. I decided I wanted to put 2 more bulbs. I bought the energy saver bulbs they use 35w but equivalent to 75w. (Label on the light fixture says max 60w). The lights work perfectly but when I press the remote to turn off the light it won't turn off. Everything else works on the remote. I can stop the fan slow it down reverse etc.

I tried opening the fixture to see what's wrong. I saw a yellow round transmitter. All wires look good to me. 

Also I don't know what happened but when I was removing the light fixture cover and lowering the light. Something blew up. But everything still work in regards to the fan and the lights are still on. Even after I unplugged and plugged the plug that goes from the fan to the yellow round transmitter. (To reset the power to the light). But the light is still on.


What's the solution?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I really don't know what the solution is, just a personal experience to share.

I had a similar problem, replaced all the electronics that control the fan with a new kit available at any big box store, everything works fine again. 

Some have batteries in the remote and transmitter others are hardwired in. Replace all the batteries first if this applies to you. They get weak over time. See if that helps.

I had nothing that blew up on me, so you may have damage something else. Please wait for the electricians to respond to your post. Thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The, "something blew up" part would be the hint. Something shorted and possible damaged a component of the receiver in the light. You might need to replace the assembly.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Did you try to remove the bulbs you just installed? I have 2 remote light switches and when I use any bulb other than incandescent the remote has issues like yours.


----------



## nj2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ron6519 said:


> The, "something blew up" part would be the hint. Something shorted and possible damaged a component of the receiver in the light. You might need to replace the assembly.




But the problem started before that something blew up part happened.

It started as soon as I put the new bulbs in. The blowing up happened when I tried to see what the problem is and I most likely shorted something.


----------



## SwartzE (Oct 29, 2014)

Is it possible you are mixing low voltage bulbs (CFL or LEDs) with normal incandescent bulbs?

It's also possible the fan needs to be reprogrammed (with the remote control) for low voltage bulbs; otherwise the motor circuits mean that it may be discharging small amounts of voltage all the time - unless you tell the system you have voltage sensitive bulbs, it will keep doing so, which will generate light with non-incandescent bulbs.


----------



## nj2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

SwartzE said:


> Is it possible you are mixing low voltage bulbs (CFL or LEDs) with normal incandescent bulbs?
> 
> It's also possible the fan needs to be reprogrammed (with the remote control) for low voltage bulbs; otherwise the motor circuits mean that it may be discharging small amounts of voltage all the time - unless you tell the system you have voltage sensitive bulbs, it will keep doing so, which will generate light with non-incandescent bulbs.


Should I change the channels on both the remote and the transmitter?
but btw I removed the new bulbs and left the old 2 bulbs in and issue is still there.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You are using CFLs and they are interfering with the remote's signal. I have the same issue with my GDO if I install a LED or CFL. Use incadescents.


----------



## nj2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok I'll try replacing the bulbs with incandescent ones and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## nj2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

Forgot to also mention it's a dimmable fixture and I forgot about that and just purchased regular CFL bulbs.


----------



## SwartzE (Oct 29, 2014)

nj2012 said:


> Forgot to also mention it's a dimmable fixture and I forgot about that and just purchased regular CFL bulbs.


:vs_bulb:

:biggrin2:


----------



## nj2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

SwartzE said:


> :vs_bulb:
> 
> :biggrin2:


I just remembered this lol and I always dim the light... :vs_mad:

Hopefully this fixes the issue.

Should I be worried about whatever blew up? no smoke nothing just a quick spark and that was it.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Probably just I. If the CFLs


----------



## nj2012 (Apr 5, 2014)

Didn't work still.
I'm going to buy a new receiver.


----------

